# Pet Stores =[



## Oreo (Sep 29, 2006)

I think there was a topic about how pet stores are really bad but i can't seem to find it at the moment? Can someone help? I want to show my friend that link because she's really trying to convince me how breeder's dogs are really expensive and how she got her dog from the pet store and its still healthy


----------



## ddarlingfam (Mar 30, 2006)

oh i hope someone can find the link


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Pet stores all get their puppies from puppy mills, some will try to say they don't get theirs from puppy mills but they still do, they just buy them from puppy brokers who get them from puppy mills. Check out the link on puppy mills.


----------



## Oreo (Sep 29, 2006)

My friend said that the owner of the pet store is a breeder...who sells her own puppies. It sounds almost ok, except for the fact that its a PET STORE thats located in the mall and she sells different breeds. Also, the pet store sells puppies at the age of six weeks (not sure about maltese, but my friend got her dog at the age of six weeks. She says its a mix, half lab, half pointer). Anyone heard of Pet Pouri? At the Rockaway Mall? Cause thats where my friend got her dog.


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

omg.. please please do not buy from a pet store... they ALL buy from puppy mills... please show your friend the link to puppymills.com and she'll see what they're all about... its so sad...


----------



## Oreo (Sep 29, 2006)

I showed her, but she still insists that I'm wrong, and that the pet pourri pet store is a good place to go.







Heres the pet store link

http://www.petpourri.com/

I think I shouldn't say anything else for now because shes getting mad at me.


----------



## sweetbabybe (Sep 24, 2006)

No pet store will admit they get their puppies from a puppy mill. 

But even if she IS a breeder, you have to consider that puppies from pet stores are MUCH harder to house train. When you buy from a pet store, those poor puppies are kept in those little display pens, where they have nowhere to go potty, except right there - where they eat, sleep and play. How do you crate train or even paper train a puppy like that? With great difficulty.

Whereas most puppies you get from breeders have a natural aversion to soiling the area where they eat and sleep, which makes house training them much easier. 

I know someone who bought a puppy at a pet store because the kids fell in love with it. It was the sweetest thing you ever did see. The pet store swore that they did not use puppy mills either. The heart breaking end to this tale is that 2 weeks later that sweet little angel puppy died, from something it had picked up at the pet store. Even though they got their money back, nobody could possibly make up for the tears and heart ache.

If you buy at a pet store, you end up with greater heath risks, more house training problems and you are possibly supporting the horror of puppy mills. Please find yourself a breeder or at least get a puppy from the home of someone who loves their dogs. You are much more likely to have a happy ending to your tale.

Sincerely,
Becky


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> I showed her, but she still insists that I'm wrong, and that the pet pourri pet store is a good place to go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 *I feel you need to just let your friend have her "opinion" and then feel you are better educated about this issue. BE happy with yourself when you do not purchase a puppy at a "puppy store".

Good luck!
Melanie

PS Martina Alfonso (Sir Micro's breeder) a Maltese breeder DID have a Pet Store for a while, that is how we found her. However, I know for sure she didn't breed all the dogs she kept in her store.
*


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> I showed her, but she still insists that I'm wrong, and that the pet pourri pet store is a good place to go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, let her think you are wrong... just do what YOU want to do not what she wants you to do. Tell her thank you for the info but that you will make your own decision in this very personal matter.


----------



## Oreo (Sep 29, 2006)

thanks for the help! I just wish everyone was more educated about this before buying their pets.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Here are some great articles to print out and show to your friend.

http://www.fortunecity.com/millenium/safari/84/article1.html

http://www.fortunecity.com/millenium/safari/84/article1.html

http://www.dogplay.com/GettingDog/petshop1.html

http://www.canismajor.com/dog/petstor.html#Source


----------

